# Hello from Cusano Cigars



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I look forward to making Cusano Cigars an active member of this great community. I will be here to answer any questions, send out samples to active members of new and existing products periodically, participate in discussions, post new product launches before they hit the stores and anything else I can do to be of service.

Thank you!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome Shane, it's always great to have the cigar companies represented here.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Shane, love the Cusano line and especially enjoyed the article on the Cusano Brothers in the last Cigar Press.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome,, I absolutely love the Paired 18 Maduro.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> Hi Shane, love the Cusano line and especially enjoyed the article on the Cusano Brothers in the last Cigar Press.


Such a kiss ass....

Welcome to the wonderful world of Puff!!!!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice to see you.

I have never tried a Cusano yet.

I;ll have to take a look. Nonetheless nice to see someone here from the company.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Such a kiss ass....
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of Puff!!!!


What did you say you Clown?


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I look forward to making Cusano Cigars an active member of this great community. I will be here to answer any questions, send out samples to active members of new and existing products periodically, participate in discussions, post new product launches before they hit the stores and anything else I can do to be of service.
> 
> Thank you!


Greetings from another Floridian BOTL!! I am excited to have you here and look forward to your ongoing presence!!

I have yet to try a Cusano yet but do have one resting in the humi that I will have to try (rouge I believe or something of the sort)


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

scottw said:


> What did you say you Clown?


Not sure why you are on this post. We all know you only smoke Guten Cala X's


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Greetings from Tampa Bay Shane, I've had and enjoyed a ESTATE RESERVE CHURCHILL CONNECTICUT. OK ass kissing done.:bowdown:


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

MN Greetings from South TX, and welcome to the world of Puff!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Shane Welcome to puff.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Shane. I have to agree with the Cigar Press article, very nice. Welcome aboard and I look forward to seeing whats new from Cusano.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard Shane! Look forward to seeing what is in store with Cusano and Puff in the future!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice to have you here in Waterworld. Great line of cigars and hope to see some deals on here in the retailor section.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to Puff. It's always a good thing when a manufacturer is part of the community they serve.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool!!! Love when manufacturers join!! 

Welcome to the pond!!


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great welcome everyone.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome!! I love Paired 18 Maduro's!! Send away! HAHA


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I look forward to making Cusano Cigars an active member of this great community. I will be here to answer any questions, send out samples to active members of new and existing products periodically, participate in discussions, post new product launches before they hit the stores and anything else I can do to be of service.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Shane Welcome

We have a pretty active troop donation section any chance at some for the troops.

Sorry it's my job to ask. 

Welcome either way, I do like some your cigars.

Dave


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi from Oz and welcome aboard Shane. Question: Why am I unable to find your brand on the market here? Just curious as your brand as well as many others are sadly lacking from our shelves.:dunno:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shane. What is the cusano freedom??? I got a while back when i signed up to the CRA. What is the blend??


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Shane Welcome
> 
> We have a pretty active troop donation section any chance at some for the troops.
> 
> ...


I would love to send cigars to our soldiers. We do send some cigars from our building to Afghanistan and Iraq but the more of our soldiers smoking cigars and relaxing when they have the chance the better! Please let me know how to move forward with this.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Magicseven said:


> Nice to see you.
> 
> I have never tried a Cusano yet.
> 
> I;ll have to take a look. Nonetheless nice to see someone here from the company.


X2 on all of this.

I dont even know that ive seen the name at the local B&M up here.

either way. welcome to the show man.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> We have a pretty active troop donation section any chance at some for the troops.
> 
> Sorry it's my job to ask.


In all honesty, this is the fastest/bestest way to make friends with Puff. :usa: (if you send cigars to us, we'll just smoke 'em! But the troops send us letters and pics we can all enjoy!!)

And it's true, it is his job to ask... and we all REALLY appreciate the work he does for our troops.

Either way, though, thanks for coming to hang out with us... it's always great to have an inside line to answer our questions...

Including, why is 90% of your selection SOLD OUT at CigarsInternational? Is that their fault, or is there a secret we should know?! :dunno:

I've never had a Cusano... so, I figured I buy some and donate some to the troops... CI was mostly sold out... so I went to CBID and threw down bids on half the open lots (of which there were only 4...)

Thanks again!! Hope to see you around!!


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Hi from Oz and welcome aboard Shane. Question: Why am I unable to find your brand on the market here? Just curious as your brand as well as many others are sadly lacking from our shelves.:dunno:


I will look into moving into some shops in your area. Are there any local brick and mortars that you visit regularly? Mention us to them and let me know what the name of the shop is and I'll see what I can do.

We are currently working on branching out into more non-US markets.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

SMOKE20 said:


> Shane. What is the cusano freedom??? I got a while back when i signed up to the CRA. What is the blend??


That was not a blend we currently use in any of our brands it was a special limited edition blend. I can't remember off the top of my head what the blend was but tomorrow I will look into it for you.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Shane--I don't know if this question has been asked but I am curious as to which line of your cigars you like the most? Not to go all kindergarten teacher on you but also let us know what makes it your favorite!

Welcome aboard...I think you're gonna like this place!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> That was not a blend we currently use in any of our brands it was a special limited edition blend. I can't remember off the top of my head what the blend was but tomorrow I will look into it for you.


Thanks, I would love to know what it is


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard Shane. I've only had a few Cusanos, but I've liked what I've tried. I just picked up a 10 pack the other day for an upcoming vacation. My wife likes them too and she doesn't smoke cigars.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to PUFF Shane. Glad to see you become a member of our great community.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I would love to send cigars to our soldiers. We do send some cigars from our building to Afghanistan and Iraq but the more of our soldiers smoking cigars and relaxing when they have the chance the better! Please let me know how to move forward with this.


Thanks Shane
Just send to...
Dave Bonnette
PO Box 3563
Bellevue, WA 98009

On our troop thread we take pictures and Give credit to those donating, you are also welcome to include a letter from your company if you wish, and any company matches or logo stuff helps. Then I add your name to a list of companies that have donated to our troops asking our BOTL to buy from those that help us.

Thank You Very much!

Dave


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to Puff and enjoy...18s and Rare 59s are in my stable on regular basis...


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard Puff, Shane.. Straight from California.. Hope to see what Cusano holds for us puffers in the future..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard Shane. I've not met a Cusano cigar I didn't like and the 18pr paired maddie is a staple in my humi! Simply one of the best cigars out there, period!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome to Puff Shane. Its always nice to see industry people on here to hear our thoughts and concerns. I have a Cusano Sampler plus a few others resting in my Humi and waiting to try.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello Shane and welcome to Puff, 

I'm smoking one of your Habano Sun Grown Perfecto's as I type this. Great smoke and always a fantastic burn for a perfecto. The C-10 and Cuvee Grand were personal favorites as well ... any chance of those being re-introduced? 

Good to have you here, enjoy your stay. :tu:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I will look into moving into some shops in your area. Are there any local brick and mortars that you visit regularly? Mention us to them and let me know what the name of the shop is and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> We are currently working on branching out into more non-US markets.


Thanks Shane. There are two that I deal with, on differing sides of the country. I shall talk to them both & Let you know thier replies.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

mmm, love me some Cusano cigars. the paired maduro turned me onto the line and then the 97 corojo hooked me!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome to the deep blue with the botl. nice to see more reps on that we can get some info from. enjoy your stay here at puff..


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

To be honest I do not recall ever smoking a cusano, but I will try it in the future if I see them in my local shop


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Welcome to Puff Shane, now i have to try some Cusanos.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I would love to send cigars to our soldiers. We do send some cigars from our building to Afghanistan and Iraq but the more of our soldiers smoking cigars and relaxing when they have the chance the better! Please let me know how to move forward with this.


A retailer who is willing to become involved with his customers, plus send sticks out the troops??? Shane, you've just officially become the MAN around here! 

Great to have you with us, brother.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome Shane. I've had quite a few 18 paired maduros and a few sungrown perfectos. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Shane, welcome aboard from the high desert of Utah. I've not tried any Cusano cigars. I'll take look for them the next time I get near a real B&M.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Shane
> Just send to...
> Dave Bonnette
> PO Box 3563
> ...


We use UPS as our small package carrier and they do not deliver to PO boxes with our contract. Is there another address you have that I could send the cigars to? If not I'll send someone to the post office to mail the package but it'd be easier if we could send them out from our shipping department.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> We use UPS as our small package carrier and they do not deliver to PO boxes with our contract. Is there another address you have that I could send the cigars to? If not I'll send someone to the post office to mail the package but it'd be easier if we could send them out from our shipping department.


Ohh crap! :bolt:

Did he just mention UPS to Dave?


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

JuJuMan16 said:


> Ohh crap! :bolt:
> 
> Did he just mention UPS to Dave?


Was thinking the same thing. Shane UPS is a touchy subject around here right now.

*Smelvidor - UPS Dropped the Ball*


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Shane,
Welcome to the forum I haven't tried a Cusano yet but will be sure to try some out. It's nice to see a rep talking to all the customers.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> We use UPS as our small package carrier and they do not deliver to PO boxes with our contract. Is there another address you have that I could send the cigars to? If not I'll send someone to the post office to mail the package but it'd be easier if we could send them out from our shipping department.


Thanks Shane
I would prefer USPO sorry UPS cost me a lot of moneys and many on Puff on not happy with them/
Thanks

Dave


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Shane
> I would prefer USPO sorry UPS cost me a lot of moneys and many on Puff on not happy with them/
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Not to be an ass here but it's not up to what you prefer, if they use UPS to get the troops free cigars, it's what they use. I hear you on your situation but c'mon. He's being nice enough to donate to the cause.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Shane
> I would prefer USPO sorry UPS cost me a lot of moneys and many on Puff on not happy with them/
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


I would of course pay for the shipping to you and then you can use USPS to ship to the FOB.

If you really do not want to accept a package from UPS I can arrange for one of our shipping employees to take the package to a USPS office and ship it from there.

Let me know!


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Shane--I don't know if this question has been asked but I am curious as to which line of your cigars you like the most? Not to go all kindergarten teacher on you but also let us know what makes it your favorite!
> 
> Welcome aboard...I think you're gonna like this place!


It's hard to have a favorite but if I had to pick I would say the Cusano 18 Paired Maduro.

I enjoy the robusto and toro sizes the most and what makes this cigar one of my favorites is the sweet earthy taste of our maduro wrapper and the appreciation of the craftsmanship of this cigar. I think the Cusano 18 Year lines are two of our best constructed cigars and the fact that the filler tobacco is actually 18 years old makes me appreciate the cigar more every time I smoke it. It always has a nice even burn and perfect draw. It's a nice medium bodied cigar that you can smoke at any time of the day.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

I temporarily transferred from the building i work at, and there's a B&M less than a block away. I will go look for those in a bit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm just getting ready to place an order to restock the humi. I have never smoked a Cusano but plan on hunting some down after the reviews I've heard here. I will of course drop your name. I'm sure to get a discount went I tell them Shane and I go way back.

See already it's paying off in $$'s by being a BOTL (though not much by the time it reaches you).

Welcome,
Frank


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to Puff, Shane. I personally love all the Cusanos I have tried. Especially the 97 and paired maduro. So, is there anything new you guys are brewing up at the moment?


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

seyer0686 said:


> Welcome to Puff, Shane. I personally love all the Cusanos I have tried. Especially the 97 and paired maduro. So, is there anything new you guys are brewing up at the moment?


Yes we are working on several new projects to be released this year. I will keep you guys updated and will definitely have samples for the members here when they are available.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Haha wow what a welcome thread!

Welcome from Tampa Shane I look forward to seeing you around the forum!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I would of course pay for the shipping to you and then you can use USPS to ship to the FOB.
> 
> If you really do not want to accept a package from UPS I can arrange for one of our shipping employees to take the package to a USPS office and ship it from there.
> 
> Let me know!


Hi Shane and Dave,

Dave, I can accept UPS at my office... one of my employees or partners is here all day. If it would make things easier for Shane and you, they can be shipped to my office and I will bring them to you.

Don't want to make it more complicated... but, if me driving a little more gets our boys more smokes, I'm ON IT!!

Talk between the two of you if you want, and let me know if I can be of assistance.

Thanks again, Shane!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I would of course pay for the shipping to you and then you can use USPS to ship to the FOB.
> 
> If you really do not want to accept a package from UPS I can arrange for one of our shipping employees to take the package to a USPS office and ship it from there.
> 
> Let me know!


Hi Shane
UPS Dropped a custom made humidor I waited several months for and denied the builders claim. I can't do business with them until they do. I would gladly reimburse you for the USPO expenses, But they cost me a lot of money! A lot!!!

I hope you understand. here is a link to the thread and Thanks so much for understanding.

Dave

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-forum/267324-smelvidor-ups-dropped-ball.html


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

scottw said:


> Not to be an ass here but it's not up to what you prefer, if they use UPS to get the troops free cigars, it's what they use. I hear you on your situation but c'mon. He's being nice enough to donate to the cause.


I've been taken behind the woodshed by Dave so I said nothing! :dunno::tape2:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome Shane!

Last one I had was Cuvee Blanc...tasty stick for sure! Got a 18 maduro in my traveldor just waiting to be smoked.


Thank you for your offer to donate for our troops! Dave really does bust his hump for this cause, along with investing alot of time and money. He is a trustworthy brother, and I hope the two of you can work something out.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey welcome shane! I have yet to try an Cusano but your getting high praise and thats enough to make me want to smoke one!


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> I'm just getting ready to place an order to restock the humi. I have never smoked a Cusano but plan on hunting some down after the reviews I've heard here. I will of course drop your name. I'm sure to get a discount went I tell them Shane and I go way back.
> 
> See already it's paying off in $$'s by being a BOTL (though not much by the time it reaches you).
> 
> ...


Good to my word I ordered a box of Cusans 18 Churchill Maduro. I told them I knew you... it got me nada. Will be looking forward to the trial run.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> A retailer who is willing to become involved with his customers, plus send sticks out the troops??? Shane, you've just officially become the MAN around here!
> 
> Great to have you with us, brother.


Hi and welcome to Puff Shane. Puff Puff Past!! 
+1 on the above!! :cowboyic9:


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> Good to my word I ordered a box of Cusans 18 Churchill Maduro. I told them I knew you... it got me nada. Will be looking forward to the trial run.


Hey you're lucky the didn't charge you more for mentioning me! :tease:


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Shane
> UPS Dropped a custom made humidor I waited several months for and denied the builders claim. I can't do business with them until they do. I would gladly reimburse you for the USPO expenses, But they cost me a lot of money! A lot!!!
> 
> I hope you understand. here is a link to the thread and Thanks so much for understanding.
> ...


I understand completely. I will have the cigars sent out today or tomorrow to the PO Box you mentioned. And you do not have to reimburse us for anything, it's for a good cause!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I understand completely. I will have the cigars sent out today or tomorrow to the PO Box you mentioned. And you do not have to reimburse us for anything, it's for a good cause!


Hi Shane
I thank you for understanding!!

Dave


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Johnisnotcool said:


> Hey welcome shane! I have yet to try an Cusano but your getting high praise and thats enough to make me want to smoke one!


+1! Looking forward to eventually trying a Cusano!


----------



## caragol (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll use my first post to say welcome as well! I've only had one, as part of a sampler deal a while back but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Shane
> I thank you for understanding!!
> 
> Dave


You're welcome. The cigars left yesterday so you should have them sometime next week.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome Shane. I am sorry to say I am another Cusano virgin. I will change that now that we have a Rep on board.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Shane! 
I've never had a Cusano but thanks to your willingness to support the troops I'll be picking up my first one next weekend when I head to my local B&M. Maybe I'll make it a Cusano 18 Paired Maduro.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

welcome aboard! i have a couple in the humi (one thanks to shuckins) but i have not tried them yet. waiting for the right moment.....you got to FEEL what cigar is right for the day.....lol.



Tashaz said:


> I've been taken behind the woodshed by Dave so I said nothing! :dunno::tape2:


same here. i typed something up, but erased it out of courtesy, overall dave is a great BOTL, so i decided it best to leave that one alone.... i kinda sort understand is point of view....kinda.

but i gotta tell you, erasing it was hhhhaaarrrdddd. damn i hate trying to be nice......

i need to reward myself with a cigar. lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> welcome aboard! i have a couple in the humi (one thanks to shuckins) but i have not tried them yet. waiting for the right moment.....you got to FEEL what cigar is right for the day.....lol.
> 
> same here. i typed something up, but erased it out of courtesy, overall dave is a great BOTL, so i decided it best to leave that one alone.... i kinda sort understand is point of view....kinda.
> 
> ...


I learned something too LOL

Never try and have a private conversation on a public board, I should have taken it to email, until he get pm working.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> You're welcome. The cigars left yesterday so you should have them sometime next week.


Thanks Again Brother, I added your info the other day on this thread and can't decide if I should just go buy a box now or wait for that super secret stuff you got coming out.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ompanies-support-troops-through-puff-com.html


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Again Brother, I added your info the other day on this thread and can't decide if I should just go buy a box now or wait for that super secret stuff you got coming out.


You're welcome!

Our new products have a tentatively scheduled release date of early August this year. You should try some of our existing products now. I highly suggest the 18 Double Connecticut and 18 Paired Maduro! :first:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> welcome aboard! i have a couple in the humi (one thanks to shuckins) but i have not tried them yet. waiting for the right moment.....you got to FEEL what cigar is right for the day.....lol.
> 
> same here. i typed something up, but erased it out of courtesy, overall *dave is a great BOTL*, so i decided it best to leave that one alone.... i kinda sort understand is point of view....kinda.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify something to all, I agree, Dave is a hell of a good man and a tremendous asset to this community so if anyone got mixed messages from my post, it wasn't an attack on Dave, it was an opinion that perhaps should have been shared privately.

Oh, and let's give Shane here a little love on his RG for his contributions already.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

scottw said:


> Just to clarify something to all, I agree, Dave is a hell of a good man and a tremendous asset to this community so if anyone got mixed messages from my post, it wasn't an attack on Dave, it was an opinion that perhaps should have been shared privately.
> 
> Oh, and let's give Shane here a little love on his RG for his contributions already.


Ditto to all It's a Shane Love Fest LOL you all know how I much I care for you guy's already.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

gave some RG.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm really excited about all the positive feedback and new interest I've seen in people looking into trying our products for the first time. I have procured samples for everyone while supplies last and will be putting up a free sample thread today!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I gotta nab a 18 Paired Maduro somewhere/ somehow:nod: They sound berry berry interesting!

Rock on!


.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Paired maduro is a great smoke


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I'm really excited about all the positive feedback and new interest I've seen in people looking into trying our products for the first time. I have procured samples for everyone while supplies last and will be putting up a free sample thread today!


I'll be anxiously looking for this thread!!!

btw ... you'll be glad to know that the humidor manager at a local B&M recommended that I try the Cusano LXI ... he said it's very tasty and has a great price point. Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i will be watching for the thread as well....


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

I am looking forward to trying these Shane, especially from what I am hearing from these other guys!!


----------



## caragol (Aug 12, 2008)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I'm really excited about all the positive feedback and new interest I've seen in people looking into trying our products for the first time. I have procured samples for everyone while supplies last and will be putting up a free sample thread today!


...several minutes later my refresh key melted.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Just to update everyone I am working on an Age Verification process for these samples. I'm sure everyone is over 18/21 but just have to protect the company. ipe: We will probably require a copy of your ID e-mailed to my company email and adult signature required on the package. Let me know if you have any suggestions or if this will work for you all! To be honest this is the first time we as a company have sent samples direct to consumers!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Im sure many wouldnt ave an issue with it. Good looking out for cusano cigars on that one.

Only way it may not matter is if you send them out of your personal stash...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't see why anybody would have issue providing proof of age.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> Just to update everyone I am working on an Age Verification process for these samples. I'm sure everyone is over 18/21 but just have to protect the company. ipe: We will probably require a copy of your ID e-mailed to my company email and adult signature required on the package. Let me know if you have any suggestions or if this will work for you all! To be honest this is the first time we as a company have sent samples direct to consumers!


Hey Shane this sounds great!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice of you to join our group. Can't believe no one has mentioned the old M1's. This is a great everyday smoke for the price. I hand these out when I go golfing with buddies that have never smoked cigars. Never had anyone not like them. Cusano is a really good brand with some great smokes for the price. Welcome to the pond..


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

If you want to post the email address we can go ahead and start sending the copies your way ;-)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

here is a question........... i will have to send my wife to fedex to do the copy, but she cant do that til saturday, . i can take a picture of it if that will do, but i assume that its not kosher...will waiting til sat be an issue?

also, im 20. will be 21 may 11th, florida law says 18 is ok. but if there is an issue, and the age must be 21.......will the samples still be available after may 11th? 

thanks for doing this by the way!


p.s. guys, does anyone here know, can fedex copy something and put it on a flash drive? gonna need to know that one. lol.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> Just to update everyone I am working on an Age Verification process for these samples. I'm sure everyone is over 18/21 but just have to protect the company. ipe: We will probably require a copy of your ID e-mailed to my company email and adult signature required on the package. Let me know if you have any suggestions or if this will work for you all! To be honest this is the first time we as a company have sent samples direct to consumers!


Very cool of you. I really have been looking for a Cusano sampler so I can become introduced to the line.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Shane, just let us know the way you want the ID emailed to you. Will a photo work, or would you prefer a scan? Can't wait to try these!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Idea Shane!

I'm in if you need more of course I already like some now, so might be preaching to the quire.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet!

I'm in!:thumb:

This is = KDXR Radio____! It's Da Springtime so don't Poo-Dah in Da swimming Pool______!

This is Wolfman-Jack sayin Oww-Oooooo____! Warewolffff___!:sing:


Howz that for some off the wall stuff???:tease:


Thank you Shane:wave:


.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

A scanned copy is going to be required, I apologize for the extra work needed. The package will be sent with signature required to that name and you will have to show your ID. I would prefer to send it to the address on the ID but if you prefer another address please specify in the email. This is not the official sample post but I thought I'd give you guys a head start so the samples don't run out before you have a chance to get them. If you cannot get your ID scanned soon just send me an email and I will set a sample pack aside for you until you can get me the copy of your ID.

s.hays @cusanocigars.com

There is no space after my name but I am not allowed to post e-mail links yet due to my low post count.

Also if you do not receive a sampler this time around your name will go at the top of the list for the next sample set we send out.

If you are not 21 or over please send me an email with what state you live in and I will look into the requirements for your state.

The samples will be sent out this week and next week.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

We really do appriciate the heads up on the samples Shane. Would love to jump on the free samples, but Cusano's are pretty abundant here. Will leave them to the BOTL who cannot find them or have not tried these great smokes. BOTL enjoy these babies you will not be disappointed.

Shane, again thanks. It is always appreciated that a cigar company can do this kind of thing.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> A scanned copy is going to be required, I apologize for the extra work needed. The package will be sent with signature required to that name and you will have to show your ID. I would prefer to send it to the address on the ID but if you prefer another address please specify in the email. This is not the official sample post but I thought I'd give you guys a head start so the samples don't run out before you have a chance to get them. If you cannot get your ID scanned soon just send me an email and I will set a sample pack aside for you until you can get me the copy of your ID.
> 
> s.hays @cusanocigars.com
> 
> ...


Great! Just sent a scan of my ID to your email address above. Thanks again!


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Also, please include your puff.com user name in the email.

Thank you!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> Also, please include your puff.com user name in the email.
> 
> Thank you!


Yup, I did. Would you be so kind as to confirm that you recieved my info appropriately?

Thanks,
~Tony


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

anjoga said:


> Yup, I did. Would you be so kind as to confirm that you recieved my info appropriately?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Tony


Yes I will do that. I will be sending out confirmation emails to everyone. If you do not receive a confirmation email within a day of sending me the email please send me a PM as our junk filter may have caught your email and not sent it to me.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> Yes I will do that. I will be sending out confirmation emails to everyone. If you do not receive a confirmation email within a day of sending me the email please send me a PM as our junk filter may have caught your email and not sent it to me.


Thanks Shane! Really looking forward to trying some Cusano!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> A scanned copy is going to be required, I apologize for the extra work needed. The package will be sent with signature required to that name and you will have to show your ID. I would prefer to send it to the address on the ID but if you prefer another address please specify in the email. This is not the official sample post but I thought I'd give you guys a head start so the samples don't run out before you have a chance to get them. If you cannot get your ID scanned soon just send me an email and I will set a sample pack aside for you until you can get me the copy of your ID.
> 
> s.hays @cusanocigars.com
> 
> ...


I'll be scanning my lisence this afternoon ... hopefully I didn't miss the first round of samplers.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

What's the easiest way to scan your license? Anoyone?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Magicseven said:


> What's the easiest way to scan your license? Anoyone?


I just used our scanner here at work. Scanned it in ... e-mailed it to myself ... and then forwarded the attachment to shane from my gmail act.

btw ... scanned and sent, shane.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i sent an email. hoeffully a scanned copy will be send this weekend.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I did the old' scan it, email it at work method lol


----------



## caragol (Aug 12, 2008)

Magicseven said:


> What's the easiest way to scan your license? Anoyone?


Take a picture with a digital camera or your cell phone. If it's clear enough to read easily, I'd think that should count as a scan. That's how they "scan" books these days at least.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

hell, if i could do that it would save time an money. lol.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got my email confirmation from Shane! Thanks! I'm really looking forward to trying some Cusano.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

anjoga said:


> Just got my email confirmation from Shane! Thanks! I'm really looking forward to trying some Cusano.


Hopefully that means mine is forthcoming!!! I'm excited!

***EDIT***
I got my confirmation e-mail from Shane! I can't wait to get this sampler!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Shane got the cigars today Thanks Brother!! :tea:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

damn, cant wait til saturday!


----------



## IanLudwig (Apr 6, 2010)

Shane-

I think I am hooked on the Corjo 97 and 10th Anniversary Cigars. My boss got me hooked on the 97s and then I picked up the Sampler Pack from CI. Wow...I bought more.

Keep up the good work. If you are sending out samples, lmk what I have to do to get in on this.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Email sent to shane


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

IanLudwig said:


> Shane-
> 
> I think I am hooked on the Corjo 97 and 10th Anniversary Cigars. My boss got me hooked on the 97s and then I picked up the Sampler Pack from CI. Wow...I bought more.
> 
> Keep up the good work. If you are sending out samples, lmk what I have to do to get in on this.


I am sending out samples! Read below in this thread for more information or send me a PM.

I am glad you loved those cigars. Unfortunately both have been discontinued. The C10 was an anniversary series which was limited quantity and the Corojo has been discontinued because we ran out of the 1997 year corojo wrapper. But please try a few of our other brands. Get in on the samples!:first:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

The C10 was a favorite of mine as well. I think I have a few left.. Was a fantastic cigar


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Magicseven said:


> What's the easiest way to scan your license? Anoyone?


send it to me along with $5.95 adn I will scan it and return it to you


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shane, another brother was asking about a smoke-- the DSG which came with only a small cloth red band on it, does it still exist and can you find it anywhere. I bought some from cigar.com about 2 years ago.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

It is awesome of Shane to do this for everyone. I am very excited to dive into Cusano as I almost bought a box of the "It's a Boy" cigars but I didn't pull the trigger. 

I am not sure what the samples consist of but it is always big to me when a company is thoughtful enough to let potential customers try their products. Camacho did that with the Black Band Project and it definitely got me buying some Camacho Connecticuts (which I love and forgot about somehow lol!)


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

email sent 2 days ago. no confermation. i just wanna make sure i sent it to the right place


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> The C10 was a favorite of mine as well. I think I have a few left.. Was a fantastic cigar


After I read the comments about the C10's I ordered a few to try out. Thanks for the tip.

I just went through my stash of "gifted" cigars and found a Double 18. It is turning to ash right now.

I like Cusano!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

You should like them. I havent talked to anyone that didnt enjoy them...


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

i am saddened to hear that the 97 corojo is gone. I am going to see if any B&Ms have any!!! they are damned good. i tried the bulk cigars too, the M1 and such, for less than a buck they were on!!!


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

What's this blashphemy of no more 97s? I told the wife I wouldn't make any more purchases for a while and now I need to grab a couple boxes while I can!


----------



## IanLudwig (Apr 6, 2010)

seyer0686 said:


> What's this blashphemy of no more 97s? I told the wife I wouldn't make any more purchases for a while and now I need to grab a couple boxes while I can!


Seriously? I need to stock up as well.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

I wanted to apologize to everyone for my delay in responding to emails. I've been on vacation and it's been hard to make it to a computer. :doh:



dinoa2 said:


> Shane, another brother was asking about a smoke-- the DSG which came with only a small cloth red band on it, does it still exist and can you find it anywhere. I bought some from cigar.com about 2 years ago.


That was a small Dominican Sun Grown (DSG) project cigar that we did. The closest thing to it now is the Cusano Habano LXI Sun Grown.


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> I wanted to apologize to everyone for my delay in responding to emails. I've been on vacation and it's been hard to make it to a computer. :doh:
> 
> That was a small Dominican Sun Grown (DSG) project cigar that we did. The closest thing to it now is the Cusano Habano LXI Sun Grown.


thanks for answering, I will have to pick one up to try, that DSG was a good smokem wish I had known they were limited when I had a chance to buy


----------



## dogmir (Mar 28, 2010)

So I saw this thread a few days ago and found myself saying I have never had a Cusano.....fast forward to today and I was in a B&M that I had never been to today. I stumbled across a box of Cusano Habano LXI Sun Grown and picked one up. Cusano isnt a brand that my normal haunts carry so I was excited to see something new. I must say I enjoyed it. Nice construction and excellent draw. It had a nice crescendo of flavor as I made my way through it. I would smoke one again for sure!


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

dogmir said:


> So I saw this thread a few days ago and found myself saying I have never had a Cusano.....fast forward to today and I was in a B&M that I had never been to today. I stumbled across a box of Cusano Habano LXI Sun Grown and picked one up. Cusano isnt a brand that my normal haunts carry so I was excited to see something new. I must say I enjoyed it. Nice construction and excellent draw. It had a nice crescendo of flavor as I made my way through it. I would smoke one again for sure!


Thank you for the support and I'm glad you enjoyed the cigar!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Shane,

I'm really looking forward to trying some Cusano and was wondering if the samplers have shipped or if they are shipping soon?


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I was at 2 B&Ms today and neither had any Cusanos. Are these typically hard to come by?


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

dyieldin said:


> I was at 2 B&Ms today and neither had any Cusanos. Are these typically hard to come by?


They should not be too hard to come by but we are still a smaller brand. Did you ask one of the employees about us? If not next time you are in mention us to them and let me know the name of the store and we'll see if we can get in.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Shane thank you very much sampler pack, it arrived yesterday and all four are resting comfortably in my humi. Looking forward to trying them soon.

Salud :yo:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I can't wait for my sampler to come in!!!  
Shane = the man!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> I can't wait for my sampler to come in!!!
> Shane = the man!


+1 Shane you are the man..


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone! I hope everyone enjoys their cigars!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

How do I get a sampler?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> A scanned copy is going to be required, I apologize for the extra work needed. The package will be sent with signature required to that name and you will have to show your ID. I would prefer to send it to the address on the ID but if you prefer another address please specify in the email. This is not the official sample post but I thought I'd give you guys a head start so the samples don't run out before you have a chance to get them. If you cannot get your ID scanned soon just send me an email and I will set a sample pack aside for you until you can get me the copy of your ID.
> 
> s.hays @cusanocigars.com
> 
> ...


Here ya go, Kinglish.

I emailed him and have one on the way. Eagerly awaiting it. 

They were sent UPS, right, Shane?


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Brinson said:


> Here ya go, Kinglish.
> 
> I emailed him and have one on the way. Eagerly awaiting it.
> 
> They were sent UPS, right, Shane?


Correct! I actually just sent everyone tracking numbers.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got my sampler! Thanks Shane!!! 
I'll be buying an LXI this weekend and can't wait to try the Paired 18 Maduro.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

We should start a review thread for the Cusano cigars. That way people will see them and buy from Cusano and they can think of this sampler as a good thing and be more inclined to do more in the future.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I received my sampler today as well. Thank you Shane. I will give them a few days in the humi and try them.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Recieved my sampler today. Thanks again shane


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Got my sampler today as well! Thanks again, Shane!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Shane, I just got my sampler today and I sincerely thank you. I will let them rest in my humi for about a week before I unleash the furry on them


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I got my sampler on Friday and just wanted to express my gratitude. I really appreciate your generosity and will definitely remember that when I make another cigar purchase.

I cannot express how excited I am to try a Connecticut wrapped cigar with a Connecticut binder!!!! Not to mention one that is 18 plus years old!!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> I got my sampler on Friday and just wanted to express my gratitude. I really appreciate your generosity and will definitely remember that when I make another cigar purchase.
> 
> I cannot express how excited I am to try a Connecticut wrapped cigar with a Connecticut binder!!!! Not to mention one that is 18 plus years old!!


 Agreed! Cusano is at the top of my list!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I am late saying welcome to the forums. Been very busy recently and trying to catch up on things. I have never had a Cusano CIgar but I think I have 1 resting in the humidor. Maybe it is time to light it up and report back here on how it was.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Shane just wanted to let you know that I got the sampler today can't wait to try them. Just wanted to say thanks again for sending them.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

You're welcome everyone! There were a few stragglers who got me their information late and I will be sending those samplers out ASAP!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

i picked up my sampler but before they came in i had to jump on a deal i saw on monster for 5 cusanos and a xikar cutter for $25. looks like i am in it to win it... thanks shane.


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

Heard good stuff about Cusano Cigars, still have not had the chance to try one. No local B&M Carries them.. :bawling:


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

hi shane welcome aboard love your cigars keep up the good work


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome Shane. I haven't tried a Cusano yet, but plan on doing so soon.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Got mine on Friday. Got 'em resting in the humi. Thanks again, Shane. Looking forward to trying them and posting up a review or two.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Shane, I e-mailed to you my info; I currently have an earlier sampler (Corojo, Hermano & Exclusivo) sitting in the humidor... I enjoy the 18s; can't wait to try any new cigars!


----------



## helenk579 (May 22, 2010)

Hi !
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Shane, got my sampler today. Thanks again! It is difficult to resist the urge not to fire one of these up right now, but I'm determined to to give them some rest in the humidor so that I get as good a smoking experience as possible.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

I received my sampler today; thanks for the great selection! Can't wait to try the Celebrity Series.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

What is the blend used for the CRA Edition Cusano Freedom Toro? Does it compare to any of the other blends?


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> You're welcome everyone! There were a few stragglers who got me their information late and I will be sending those samplers out ASAP!


I PM"ed you some time ago. Is there a way you can send me a sampler?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I got hooked on the Cusano CC and the P1 a couple of years ago. I really liked the Cafe Robusto (5 X 36) size for a quick break time smoke or when it was too hot/cold to smoke anything bigger. I know they were limited edition blends, and most suppliers are out of this size, but I was wondering if any of the newer blends from Cusano will be available in the Cafe Robusto size. Thanks.


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

wrong thread


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Emdee said:


> wrong thread


Wrong thread for what?


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Wrong thread for what?


I posted something that was for another thread.. then I couldnt work out how to delete it. So I edited it.. sorry


----------



## twenty5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Seminole said:


> What is the blend used for the CRA Edition Cusano Freedom Toro? Does it compare to any of the other blends?


Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I wonder what the status is on the 2nd round of samplers. I faxed my ID some time ago.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys!

Sorry for the hiatus! I was on vacation and then have been working like crazy on some new product launches for next month! I answered all my PM's and will get back to being active on the board again! Look forward to catching up with everyone and letting you know what's going on with our company once we are ready to release all the info.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

new product launches? Cool, I love new products to try!

Can not wait to see them.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Im also looking forward to see what you guys come out with.


----------



## twenty5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Shane at Cusano Cigars said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry for the hiatus! I was on vacation and then have been working like crazy on some new product launches for next month! I answered all my PM's and will get back to being active on the board again! Look forward to catching up with everyone and letting you know what's going on with our company once we are ready to release all the info.


What about the Cusano Freedom questions?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

twenty5 said:


> What about the Cusano Freedom questions?


I'm sure you'll get an answer on the similar smokes but I hardly think you will get a heads up on the blend. Shane seems ok & doesnt seem to log in much but he comes across as genuine.


----------



## Shane at Cusano Cigars (Apr 2, 2010)

twenty5 said:


> Anyone know the answer to this?


I've been looking into these for you and unfortunately it was a batch of premium cigars we had at the factory in the Domincan Republic and we do not have the blend information on it for me to give you a comparable cigar.

I will ask around the office here some more and see if someone can remember the taste profile of the cigar and then I can recomment something similar.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for looking into it and looking forward to your response.


----------



## twenty5 (Mar 9, 2009)

Any updates?

I find it a bit odd that Cusano would use a blend that no one can identify for a cigar sampler. I know that I would never have picked up a Cusano at a shop, getting one in the mail made me think about buying some more, but now I find out I can't and no one knows anything about it! LOL


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Shane?


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't think I've even seen a Cusano cigar in person but after seeing him leap at the opportunity to send some to the troops I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

wrinklenuts said:


> Has anyone heard from Shane?


I for one would like to. Last time he was online he talked about some new blends/releases.

I am a big fan of the 18's, CC's and P1's. Hopefully they will kick it up a notch. Great cigars at resonable prices IMHO


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Johnny Rock said:


> I for one would like to. Last time he was online he talked about some new blends/releases.
> 
> I am a big fan of the 18's, CC's and P1's. Hopefully they will kick it up a notch. Great cigars at resonable prices IMHO


I wonder if he still works at Cusano?


----------



## Jwr0201 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone from Cusano visit this site any longer?


----------



## Ribeater (Aug 5, 2014)

I was in gulf islands in FL in 2001 and Cusano were very popular the corojo 99 was the stick the gave my the Cigar bug and i still remember those beautiful veiny torpedo's that tasted so awesome especially walking down the pier with one . I need to relook at these again. Scott


----------

